# cut wings and tail pigeon



## sweedu

i found a pigein that i think some one have cut it's tail and wings, cos i can see the white ends of the feathers i dont know stem.
i took it home, but we have a no pet policy in the building, so i just want to make sure it is safe, and can get food, i have been feeding it and giving it water, but, my question is how long will it take to grow it's feathers back on, so i can let it go, other wise i will be fined if they find it in my balcony.
please help, i'd really want to help this pigeon.
thank you.


----------



## Skyeking

Hello and welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for helping this bird.

It takes 6 to 8 weeks for feathers to regrow if they pulled out at the feather follicle, if they are broken off they won't grow until molting season. 

Where do you live? Perhaps we can find a rehabber to take over care since you aren't allowed to keep it.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Thanks so much for helping this pigeon. With clipped wings and tail, it won't be able to fly to escape predators, so it's very good you took it in. Does it by any chance have a band on its leg so we can trace the owner? People sometimes clip feathers during breeding season. Please do let us know where you are and hopefully we can find someone to help.


----------



## sweedu

thank you both very much for the reply, but i think i would like to keep this pigeon, i think i have grown to love her or him.

i will keep it regardless of the policy, and i will make sure they don't find out about it, if it is just a few weeks, and i have nothing else to do, i am a house wife, with no job, and no kids yet.

i am even thinking of a name for it.

when is the molting season? and no, no bands on the legs!?!?!?!?
i made it a nest out of a small hand towel, and she/ he likes it there.


----------



## Lovebirds

Are you sure that this is an adult pigeon? I ask, because babies have short tails and stubby looking wings. Are there any little yellow fluffy hairs on the bird? If it's an adult, it sounds like something tried to grab it and it got away, but left it's tail feathers behind.  
Can you post pictures?
What are you feeding it?


----------



## Birdmom4ever

The molting season is in late summer/early fall. But young birds go through a "baby molt" around eight weeks of age. Since there are no bands, it's highly unlikely you'll be able to trace the pigeon's owner. There is no problem with keeping a pigeon as a pet--they make excellent pets, as many of our members will attest. If you haven't done so already, check out the Pet Pigeon section of this forum.

You should get a good quality pigeon mix for your new friend and grit formulated especially for pigeons. If there are any feed stores in your area, they should carry these items. If not, you can make do for now with Kaytee Dove Mix from a pet store. But your pigeon does need pigeon grit. You can order pigeon supplies from Foys Pigeon Supply or Global Pigeon Supply if you can't find any in your area. Here are the links:

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/
http://globalpigeon.com/


----------



## sweedu

thank you all,
no, it is not a baby pigeon, u see back home i used to have pigeons as pets, so i know it is an adult one cos it has the white thing on it beak, and it's eyes are red, also it has all of it's dark grey feathers, no yellow fuzz, plus, it's legs are so hard and darh red too.
it eats on it's own, so it is for sure an adult.
so far i have been feeding it bread from my loaf, but now i guess i will have to go check with the stores around my area.
so if now we are in early spring, how long will it take for it to gorw it's feathers back? before summer i hope, other wise i might have to ask my friend to pigeon sit.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

sweedu said:


> thank you all,
> no, it is not a baby pigeon, u see back home i used to have pigeons as pets, so i know it is an adult one cos it has the white thing on it beak, and it's eyes are red, also it has all of it's dark grey feathers, no yellow fuzz, plus, it's legs are so hard and darh red too.
> it eats on it's own, so it is for sure an adult.
> so far i have been feeding it bread from my loaf, but now i guess i will have to go check with the stores around my area.
> so if now we are in early spring, how long will it take for it to gorw it's feathers back? before summer i hope, other wise i might have to ask my friend to pigeon sit.


They won't grow back until the bird molts, and that won't be for months. They will grow back in about six weeks if you pull them because a feather that is lost will be replaced. But in the case of wing and tail feathers, that's painful for the bird.


----------



## sweedu

wow months, well, i guess i love it to just let it go or 4get about it.
i'll take care of it.
i'll keep u all posted on how it's doing.
thank u all so so much.


----------



## Nosferatu09

thanks for your love care and devotion for this little bird... lately I've walked through this park near by and I fed a couple pigeons with a man that is already acquainted to them... its awesome =] this one pigeon that was missing two toes (SAD!!! :'() named Gimpy trusted me enough to eat outta my hand it was cute, he kept pushing all the other pigeons off the table....

random story xD Sorry
but thanks for thanking it in =] im sure it'll love you too


----------



## sweedu

guys, 
u wont believe what happened this morning?
the pigeon obviuosly a female had 2 eggs, i found them in the morning, so she must have had them at night.
but the eggs, were soft shelled, and even broken, i can see the yellow stuff from inside.
so do u think she broke them? or it is because they are soft? do u know what i mean by soft shells? not hard like all eggs.
she seems very sad about that, she is facing them, and not moving.
what should i do? should i let her sit on them? but they are soft and watery, wont that be a mess underneathe her?
should i remove them? should i try to put a fake egg thing for her? what should i do?
thank you very much for help.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

They only lay one egg at a time, so it's probably one broken egg you're seeing, and she will most likely lay another within 36 hours. The soft shell usually means the hen is deficient in calcium. Calcium + Vitamin D is very important for her right now. She should have a good quality pigeon grit at all times, but in the meantime you can give her half a tablet of Calcicum + D supplements for humans. Just open her beak wide and pop it in and she will swallow it. The pills look huge, but pigeons have big throats and are able to swallow them. A long-time breeder I know supplements his hens this way when they lay soft-shelled eggs and I learned it from him. I give mine Citracal petites, which are smaller than some brands and coated so they go down more easily. This has worked well for my hens.

Soft-shelled eggs can also be caused by a diseased oviduct, but I think calcium deficiency is more likely in the case of your pigeon.


----------



## sweedu

thank you so very much.
i do have tums, will those do? if i break them into small bits and but them in her beak?
thanks again


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Citracal is better because they contain a more readily absorbable form of calcium, but Tums broken in small pieces would be okay.


----------



## sweedu

thank you, i just broke a tums tablet and gave it to her.
but can u tell me what to do with the broken eggs? and if i should remove them or not? it is a big mess in there, and she is still looking sad.
thank you.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

I'm sorry--I neglected part of your question. Remove the eggs. She won't sit on them. Do you have dummy eggs available? If not, see if you can get some. Since she probably doesn't have a nest bowl at this point, she's not likely to sit. For the future you can give her some type of nest bowl in her cage, line it with paper towels and/or give her some pine needles to build the nest herself. Then she'll probably sit on her fake eggs until she gives up. As you may have read from other posts on the forum, it's important to provide pet hens with dummy eggs so they won't lay too often.


----------



## sweedu

well, 
i removed the broken eggs, and then she got even more sad, and would not go in he towel nest, and she kept looking at the empty space, and at me.
so i read somewhere that i should give her a mock egg, so she can sit on it, and then as all birds she will realize on her own that it is a bad egg, and then discard of it.
now at least her place is cleaner, and she is happier.
and i have been feeding her halves of tums in her beak every day.
thank you all.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

You should get her some fake eggs so that the next time she lays you can give them to her. Although, since she's a single pigeon, you could just let her sit on her own eggs until she gives up because they will not be fertile. Do get her some pigeon grit. Hopefully the next time she lays her eggs will have proper shells.


----------



## sweedu

i did give her a fake egg, now she sits on that.
i'll get her the grits as u said.
but i am worried about her,she id not eating a lot, she rarely leaves the egg to eat.
should i do anyting? when should i remove the fake egg? so she can have a normal life and eat more.
thank you so much for all ur help and information.


----------



## TheSnipes

She will decide when it is time to desert the egg. She may sit for a few weeks. She likes sitting on her egg, for her it is a part of her normal bird life


----------



## Birdmom4ever

And don't worry--she'll get enough to eat. When a hen is sitting on her nest it may not seem that she's eating very much, but if she has food available to her she won't starve. They don't need to eat a lot while they're sitting.


----------



## Lovebirds

sweedu said:


> i did give her a fake egg, now she sits on that.
> i'll get her the grits as u said.
> but i am worried about her,she id not eating a lot, she rarely leaves the egg to eat.
> should i do anyting? when should i remove the fake egg? so she can have a normal life and eat more.
> thank you so much for all ur help and information.


Any time I have a bird sitting on eggs, whether they are real or plastic, I put a small dish of seed beside the nest bowl. That way she can reach over and eat when ever she wants to. I don't worry about the water. It only takes a second to leave and get a drink.


----------



## sweedu

what i have been doing now is that i put some of the food next to her in the nest, and she eats that, and i see her get up strech her legs and wings, and eat a lil, and drink then she goes back to the egg.
oh, let us say she has a mate, how long after she knows it is a bad egg that she will start making another egg? or mate?
i am really thankfull to you all, and i feel more at ease taking care of her with you all backing me up.
thank you on her behalf and myself.


----------



## yellowking

do you know if the bird is a feral or domesticated?

if she is a feral, then it is best if she can fly and be willing to leave, then you should release her. you have to consider that it is best for her to be wild. you were fortunate enough to meet and save her, but i think you were bless to get the chance to save her and release her.

if she is a domesticated bird then you can keep her because she can't survive out there. but if she is wild, i think you should do what is best for her.


----------



## sweedu

well, she has no wings to fly with, i found her on the ground with cut off tail and wings.
so i rather keep her until she grows her wings back and be able to fly.
i leave her at ther balcony, so whenever she can fly she will fly.




yellowking said:


> do you know if the bird is a feral or domesticated?
> 
> if she is a feral, then it is best if she can fly and be willing to leave, then you should release her. you have to consider that it is best for her to be wild. you were fortunate enough to meet and save her, but i think you were bless to get the chance to save her and release her.
> 
> if she is a domesticated bird then you can keep her because she can't survive out there. but if she is wild, i think you should do what is best for her.


----------



## sweedu

hello all, 
i have another question for u, how can i keep the place clean? she poops all over the place, and i just keep clean, is there a way i can make her use a certain place to poop? u know like a cat? or pigeons don't do that?
also should i remove the fake egg? or wait for her to get rid of it? and how will she get rid of it? will she push it off?
well, that is more than one question, but please give me answers, u have been great so far, so thank you so very much.


----------



## Lovebirds

sweedu said:


> hello all,
> i have another question for u, how can i keep the place clean? she poops all over the place, and i just keep clean, is there a way i can make her use a certain place to poop? u know like a cat? or pigeons don't do that?
> also should i remove the fake egg? or wait for her to get rid of it? and how will she get rid of it? will she push it off?
> well, that is more than one question, but please give me answers, u have been great so far, so thank you so very much.


My husband had a pigeon when he was a teenager that would go to a sheet of newpaper to poop. Don't know how he did that. Probably one of those "one in a million" incidents. For the most part, when they gotta go, they gotta go and they do.  
Let her sit on the eggs until she leaves them. You'll know because she just won't be interested any more. Her internal clock will tell her that they aren't going to hatch and she'll just walk away.


----------



## sweedu

wow, that was a nice home pigeon i would say, hee hee heeee.
well, i am waiting, and not pushing her or anything, i just have no clue, and don't want her to over do it, cos she is as i told u b4 eating less.
thank you again.


----------



## sweedu

hi again, 
it has been 27 days now since she had those bad eggs and u gave her the fake egg, i am worried now, when will she give up on the egg?
or should i just remove it?
thank you.


----------



## Charis

She will know when it's time to give up. If she like sitting on them, it won't hurt anything.


----------



## sweedu

ok, thank you.
i will let her sit as long as she wants, i just feel she is trying so hard and will get disapointed at the end.
i feel bad for her.
well, i am new at this.
thank you.


----------



## sweedu

hello again guys, 
i think she gave up on the egg, cos now she is not sitting on it like before, and leaving the nest more.
so, let us say she has a mate, when will they try for a new set of eggs again? and how long would it take for her to lay the new eggs?
thank you.


----------



## sweedu

i have anew question, 
i was at the park the other day, and since i am in touch with pigeons these days through my new friend, then i now pay more attention to pigeons when i walk around the city.
so my question is, why do pigeons take turn when they mate? i saw them do that the other day, and i was puzzeled.
thank you very much.


----------



## Lovebirds

sweedu said:


> hello again guys,
> i think she gave up on the egg, cos now she is not sitting on it like before, and leaving the nest more.
> so, let us say she has a mate, when will they try for a new set of eggs again? and how long would it take for her to lay the new eggs?
> thank you.


If your bird has a mate, it takes about 10 days or so for her to lay eggs.


----------



## Lovebirds

sweedu said:


> i have anew question,
> i was at the park the other day, and since i am in touch with pigeons these days through my new friend, then i now pay more attention to pigeons when i walk around the city.
> so my question is, *why do pigeons take turn when they mate*? i saw them do that the other day, and i was puzzeled.
> thank you very much.


I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## sweedu

i mean that when they start mating, the male mounts the female, then she mounts him.
so he is on top first, then she is on top of him!?!?!?!?!

thank you for both of ur answers.


----------



## Lovebirds

sweedu said:


> i mean that when they start mating, the male mounts the female, then she mounts him.
> so he is on top first, then she is on top of him!?!?!?!?!
> 
> thank you for both of ur answers.


Well, it's possible that they both are young still and don't quite know what to do. 
However, I have on occasion seen my pigeons do this and I KNOW who is the male and who is the female. It doesn't happen a lot, but it does happen.
I guess some things, we just can't explain........


----------



## sweedu

so i guess it is normal, and not that they were both males.
good.
hee hee hee heee


----------



## sweedu

hello again,
this is to update u on the pigeon, i can now see that she has a new feather, but one only, the rest are still short.
r u sure she will grow them all back? cos they are cut as i told u before not pulled, i think this one that grew back is pulled.
what do u think?
thank u.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

She will replace all of them when she molts, and that should start by the end of the summer. I guess it varies by location, but mine usually start molting heavily in August.


----------



## sweedu

ok, thank you.
i am reliefed to know she will have her feathers back soon.


----------



## sweedu

oh my god, the pigeon is not in the balcony.
i woke up this morning, and it was not there, i looked around, and it was not there, then i went down to where she might have fallen if she jumped still i did not find her, my husband also looked with me.
i don't know what happened, or how she jumped, but i think she managed to fly to the edge of the balcony and walk throgh the panels, and tried to fly away, thinking she can, cos as i told u she had some new feathers.
i looked twice, and my husband looked once, nothing.
do u think she flew? or fell?
i do pray that she flew, but i know she can not cos she can only lift herself up a lil.
i feel bad, and worried.
i hope she is fine, maybe she moved her wings to reach the ground and she walked away.
do u think if she fell she would die? or still be a live? we r on the 27th floor.
i do hope she used her wings to soften her fall, if she fell, and if she flew then i am happy for her.
oh, my mind is so confused, i'll go check again.
sorry for the bad news.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Did you look for her at the base of the building? She could probably flutter enough to break her fall. Or perhaps she landed on a ledge or another balcony. Please search for her--she may be injured.


----------



## sweedu

i looked outside my balcony and made sure to note all the surfaces she might land on, and i went and searched them.
but i could not find her.
this is why i think maybe she flew, although this is not likely.
i searched moreafter i posted here, with no use.
i also looked again from the balcony, incase i see her moving around, again nothing.
i'll keep searching, i do feel worried.
u don't think she flew do you?


----------



## sweedu

Birdmom4ever said:


> Did you look for her at the base of the building? She could probably flutter enough to break her fall. Or perhaps she landed on a ledge or another balcony. Please search for her--she may be injured.


i did look at the base of the building, that is where my husband and i looked, 3 times, this morning, and later after i posted here.
and we came back to look from the balcony to mark the area, and went down again.
i even looked in the plants beds on the buildings terrace in case she is hiding in one of them, but nothing there too.
i hope she managed to fly away.


----------



## sweedu

I FOUND HER, I FOUND HER 
thank god i did.
i nevr thought i'd find her there, but i wa walking through an alley as a short cut to a mall, and there i saw a pigeon sitting on the floor, and i thought, oh, poor pigeon must be hurt, so i stepped closer, and that was her 
so i brought her home, and sealed the balcony opening, with an old shoe box, i wedged it in.
poor thing ws hungry, and thirsty.
thank god i found her, she must have fallen on the buildings terrace, and then she took a leap into the side walk, and crossed the street, and into the alley.
i know it is her, cos of the new longer feather that she grew recently.
thank you for ur support.
and thank god for having her back, safe and un harmed.


----------



## Lovebirds

sweedu said:


> I FOUND HER, I FOUND HER
> thank god i did.
> i nevr thought i'd find her there, but i wa walking through an alley as a short cut to a mall, and there i saw a pigeon sitting on the floor, and i thought, oh, poor pigeon must be hurt, so i stepped closer, and that was her
> so i brought her home, and sealed the balcony opening, with an old shoe box, i wedged it in.
> poor thing ws hungry, and thirsty.
> thank god i found her, she must have fallen on the buildings terrace, and then she took a leap into the side walk, and crossed the street, and into the alley.
> i know it is her, cos of the new longer feather that she grew recently.
> thank you for ur support.
> and thank god for having her back, safe and un harmed.


GOOD FOR YOU!!!


----------



## mr squeaks

Your Pigeon Fairy Godmother was watching over you both!!

WONDERFUL NEWS!!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## sweedu

thank you both.
my husband and i were so excited to have found her, and he did not believe me when i walked in saying i found her i found her, hee he heeeee.
and then i put it back in the balcony after i sealed that opening, and we kept looking at her oohing and aahing.
it felt great.
thank you.


----------



## sweedu

oh, i have a random question:
do pigeons in a relationship look for othr mates? or dance for other females?
cos that day at the park i saw a pair mating, the ones i asked why they take turns in mating, and then the male went dancing for other females.
and i read that they mate for life, so how is that possibel?
thank you.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

sweedu said:


> oh, i have a random question:
> do pigeons in a relationship look for othr mates? or dance for other females?
> cos that day at the park i saw a pair mating, the ones i asked why they take turns in mating, and then the male went dancing for other females.
> and i read that they mate for life, so how is that possibel?
> thank you.


Well....they are kind of like humans...generally monogamous, but some of them cheat.  Some of my pairs are extremely faithful and I never see either of them so much as flirt with another bird, while others are terrible flirts and make time with other pigeons while their partner is busy sitting on the nest. Generally they mate for life, but they are not always faithful. And we have had some "divorces" in the loft, too.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Oops--forgot to say I'm so glad you found your wayward girl and got her safely back.


----------



## sweedu

thank you for being happy for us 
and u did make melaugh at ur pigeon divorces, and cheating story.
oh today in the park i saw a grown pigeon who would not fly, i tried to make her fly to check if she is ok or not, but she just kept running away.
she can move her wings cos she fluttered them to get up the steps.
so her wings were fine, but why would not she fly?
and today for the first time, i see a femal agreeing to a male.
the male was dancing to every female in the spot, and then this one, just stood facing him, and they started walking together, and eating next to each other, and they walked away from the pigeon crowd, and that was so cute to watch.
so, am i right? is this how they start to be a couple?
thank you.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Could be. Or she might already be his mate and was just acting coy. They do that sometimes.


----------



## sweedu

oh, i see.
u know, i have been watching pigeons since i got that poor pigeon in my balcony, and i have been enjoying it a lot.

and i am learning things about creatures that have been sharing our land and food for years, and i knew nothing about them.
we had some back home, and father used to like them, but i was never really into them, now i am


----------



## Grim

If it wouldn't fly there is something wrong. It is possible the bird is so tame it chooses not to fly, but that would seem rare.


----------



## sweedu

oh, i feel sad today, i just passed by a nest i am used to pass by, and watch the 2 babies, today i saw them dead, they are both on the ground, and dead.
i felt so sad, i wished i had passed earlier, but i have been sick these last 2 days, and did not go out.
i would have taken them in.
but how come they died? i thought even if they fell the parents would still feed them, so i think maybe the parents are dead too, and the babies just tried to go and get food?
or, could another pigeon have pushed them down? they do nest under a sign where so many pigeons have nested, and there are 2 other babies who are healthy and doing well.
i so feel bad about them now.


----------



## sweedu

hello everybody, 
it has been a while.
well to update u on the pigeon, i think she found a mate, i have been noticing a male who comes for the food, and i think now they are a couple, i still have to see them mate, but he comes very often now.
i am glad she found company, in her balcony.
guys i am still worried about her feathers, she did not grow any yet, are sure she will soon, because i have some plans coming up, and i am worried about her.
oh, a friend od mine suggested to pull the feathers out so they can grow faster.
i did not do it, cos i think this is crule.
i will wait.
she says some pigeon breeders do that if their pigeons have bad feathers in order for them to grow new ones.
still i find it painfull to do.
thank you.


----------



## Skyeking

Hello and thank you for the update.

If her currrent feathers are bad, chances are that the new ones will be too, if you pull these. It all depends on where the damage was done. The molt season starts soon so that also will allow her new growth, once they shed.

Perhaps we can help you find a temp home should you have to leave her.


----------



## sweedu

thank you for your help.
i will wait if it will start soon, i have waited all this time, i am just worried about her.
my friend will look after her in my balcony so she does not have to get used to a new place.
she will check on her, and give her food and water.
thank you, it is good to know i have all of you as a back up.
thanks again.


----------



## sweedu

hello every body, 
how r u all?
i know it has been a very long time, but i am happy to tell u that she had all of her feathers, and flew away.

she comes back sometimes for food, which i find cute.

thank you for all ur help.

now i need help in another thing, a friend of mine was telling me about a pigeon who has made a nest in her balcony, she says for almost a year now, the male keep having different females, and they lay eggs, but no babies.

she was thinking if she can catch him they she would take him to a vet, if not she was wondering if she can find a fertalized egg for him so he can be afather.

she says she feels sad for him, cos the females leave him when the eggs don't hatch.

she asked me to ask u if u can spare an egg, or should she buy an egg?

or just try to catch him and take him to the vet cos she says if all those women didnot have babies, then it must be him who can not have babies.

so what so you say? can we help her? or help him? or we should just let nature take it's course?

thank you very much.


----------



## spirit wings

sweedu said:


> hello every body,
> how r u all?
> i know it has been a very long time, but i am happy to tell u that she had all of her feathers, and flew away.
> 
> she comes back sometimes for food, which i find cute.
> 
> thank you for all ur help.
> 
> now i need help in another thing, a friend of mine was telling me about a pigeon who has made a nest in her balcony, she says for almost a year now, the male keep having different females, and they lay eggs, but no babies.
> 
> she was thinking if she can catch him they she would take him to a vet, if not she was wondering if she can find a fertalized egg for him so he can be afather.
> 
> she says she feels sad for him, cos the females leave him when the eggs don't hatch.
> 
> she asked me to ask u if u can spare an egg, or should she buy an egg?
> 
> or just try to catch him and take him to the vet cos she says if all those women didnot have babies, then it must be him who can not have babies.
> 
> so what so you say? can we help her? or help him? or we should just let nature take it's course?
> 
> thank you very much.


leave the bird alone, he is a wild bird and to put him through trama of being captured would be cruel in my opinion, unless his life depended on it. the hens are birds not women, I would not think he is contemplating being a father he is a wild bird and doing what instinct he is born with tells him to do...the only thing I can think of is for your friend to get pigeon pellets for breeders and feed that to the flock. and then just let nature be nature and stay out of it unless in case of saving a life.


----------



## sweedu

ok, i will tell her that, although she might not like it.
thank you very much.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

She may not like it, but Spirit Wings is absolutely right. Leave him be.


----------

